# CNC Fräse selber bauen



## Bensen83 (24 Dezember 2012)

Hallo, ich würde mir gerne mit ner SPS eine CNN fräse selber Programmierern, benötige aber noch spindeln, Führungen usw. Wisst ihr, wo ich gut und günstig solche Sachen her bekomme?


----------



## gravieren (24 Dezember 2012)

Hi

Mit einer SPS kannst du nur bedingt eine CNC-Fräse ansteuern.
(Dafür wird zusätzlich eine CNC-Steuerung benötigt)


P.S.  Benutze mal die Forensuche, Infos gibt es hier zu genüge.


Thema Bauteile:  
Was willst du ausgeben ?
Welche Genauigkeiten ?
Welche Geschwindigkeiten ?
Welche Antriebe ?
Welche Spindel ?

Für den schnellen "Low-Cost"  einsatz kann ich dir    http://www.isel.com/  empfehlen.



Gruß Karl


----------



## IBFS (24 Dezember 2012)

Mit einer SPS kann man keine echte CNC nachbilden weil sowohl die Fähigkeit fehlt vernünftige Kurven zu fahren,
noch gibt es eine Ablaufschrittvorausschau noch einen Interpreter für den normalerweise verwendeten NC-Code.

Wenn man mit einer SPS irgendwelche Kurven und Folgen abfährt, die ähnlich einer CNC sind, aber nicht dessen
Befehlsschatz verwenden, dann ist das keine CNC-Steuerung sondern eine bessere SPS-Schrittkettensteuerung.
Vielleicht willst du ja dafür deine Rezeptursteuerung verwenden. 

Es fehlt im übrigen der Hinweis welche SPS du verwenden willst, aber ich gehe also mal davon aus das es keine von
SIEMENS ist. In der Codesys-Welt gibt es eine Kombi SPS/CNC von Eckelmann, aber so richtig geht das in Summe
erst bei 15K los (Kontroller/Achsen/Antriebe).


----------



## Bensen83 (24 Dezember 2012)

*Doch doch*



IBFS schrieb:


> Mit einer SPS kann man keine echte CNC nachbilden weil sowohl die Fähigkeit fehlt vernünftige Kurven zu fahren,
> noch gibt es eine Ablaufschrittvorausschau noch einen Interpreter für den normalerweise verwendeten NC-Code.
> 
> Wenn man mit einer SPS irgendwelche Kurven und Folgen abfährt, die ähnlich einer CNC sind, aber nicht dessen
> ...



Ich nutze ne C6 von KEB und diese hat sowohl einen Interpolator als auch einen g-Code Interpreter mit dem g-Code textdateien eingelesen werden können. 
Wir haben das schon mal gemacht. Fräs Bild war sehr gut. Habe also das Programm schon relativ fertig. Mit geht's nur um günstige Mechanik. Muss auch nur ne Spindel sein. Also ist nur für "garagentwecke" gedacht. ;-)


----------



## gravieren (24 Dezember 2012)

Hi

Dann gehe ich davon aus, dass du die C6 - Perform hast  ?

Gruß Karl


----------



## Bensen83 (24 Dezember 2012)

*Fast*

Fast. Habe die C6 Econ. Gut ok ist ein IPC, aber selbst mit der C6 Compact würde es für handlingsaufganben mit gcode reichen.


----------



## gravieren (24 Dezember 2012)

Hi


Bensen83 schrieb:


> Fast. Habe die C6 Econ. Gut ok ist ein IPC, aber selbst mit der C6 Compact würde es für handlingsaufganben mit gcode reichen.


Punkt zu Punkt Steuerung ?

Egal.
Welche Servos hast du ?

Die Mechanik von Isel-Führungen  sollte für Garagenarbeiten reichen.

Wenn du nur in Alu/Kunststoff bearbeiten willst.


Gruß Karl


----------



## Bensen83 (24 Dezember 2012)

*Keb*

Werde wohl auch KEB Motoren einsetzten. Neun kein Punkt zu Punkt sonder wirklich g-Code.


----------



## gravieren (24 Dezember 2012)

Hi


Bensen83 schrieb:


> Werde wohl auch KEB Motoren einsetzten. Neun kein Punkt zu Punkt sonder wirklich g-Code.



G-Code ist alles !

Punkt zu Punkt.
Linear- 2D Interpolation.  (Schräges verfahren z.b. 45°  Interpoliert,  2-Achsen)
Linear- 3D Interpolation.  (Schräges verfahren z.b. 45°  Interpoliert,  3-Achsen)

Kreis- 2D Interpolation.  (Kreise, Kreisbögen, .  .  2-Achsen)
Helix-Interpolation.  (Kreise, Kreisbögen, . . . 3 Achsen)

A-Spline, B-Spline, C-Spline, NURBS . . .

Radiuskorrekturen . . .


Und noch sonstige Unterschiede.

Gruß Karl


----------



## Bensen83 (25 Dezember 2012)

*Alles ;-)*

Ok ich dachte du meinst ohne Interpolation. Also ich möchte auch Kreise in 2D und 3D fahren.
Habe aber nur 3 Achsen


----------



## bike (25 Dezember 2012)

Noch habe ich nicht lesen können was du machen willst.
Also nur ein "Modell" oder eine Maschine zum Metallbearbeiten.
Wenn da Späne fliegen sollen, würde ich mir eine alte NC Maschine mit z.B 3m Steuerung kaufen und dann die Achsen erneuern und eine moderne Steuerung darübersetzen.

Denn wenn du selbst etwas bauen willst, brauchst du neben Mechanik, Steuerung und den Achsen auch ein Spindel und so.


bike


----------



## Bensen83 (25 Dezember 2012)

*Model*

Habe mir gerade überlegt, dass es eher ein Modell werden soll. Will ja auch nicht so viel ausgeben. ;-)


----------



## Boxy (25 Dezember 2012)

Bensen83 schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade überlegt, dass es eher ein Modell werden soll. Will ja auch nicht so viel ausgeben. ;-)



Dann könntest mal bei Fischertechnik oder Lego schauen


----------



## Bensen83 (25 Dezember 2012)

*Aha*

Naja es sollte schon etwas stabiler sein, aber dann wird es wohl als Modell zum testen und spielen zu teuer. :-(


----------

